# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  ~~~***happy Birthday Dewller***~~~

## khawab

[glow=violet:a96548a986] :fireworks2;  :fireworks2;  :fireworks2;  :fireworks2;  :fireworks2;  :fireworks2; 

***~~HAPPY BIRTHDAY~~***
MANNY HAPPY RETURNZ OV THE DAY

 :fireworks2;  :fireworks2;  :fireworks2;  :fireworks2;  :fireworks2;  :fireworks2;  :fireworks2; [/glow:a96548a986]

----------


## *Fatima*

happy birthday

----------


## KOHINOOR



----------


## Kainaat

happy birthday  :Smile: 

I have not seen u posting, maybe I am wrong  :Smile:

----------


## murali614

Many Many more happy returns of the day

----------

